# When did you start using a playmat?



## Char.due.jan

Well my LO is 3 weeks old and u was wondering when to start using the play/activity mat it says from birth on the package but he's nit really taken much interest in toys yet. 

So just a question really, when did you start using it and when did your LO actually take an interest?


----------



## amygwen

I started using it right from birth. He probably didn't start enjoying it until 2 months, than he actually saw stuff and wanted to grab at things. I have pictures of him PASSED OUT on his play mat, it was so funny. He would wear himself out playing on that mat, it was really the only thing that would make him go to sleep :dohh:


----------



## _laura

yeah from birth but most of the time he just stared at it and then slept. its only been sice he was 2 months that he grabbed things and stuff


----------



## rainbows_x

We didn't buy one until she was 4 months, as we didn't have much money, so we got it for her for Christmas.
She loved it straight away, now she just crawls off it!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Looks like I'll be opening it tomorrow then :) he is getting a lot more alert periods where he stares at things like the toys on his swing. Another question, when did you start doing tummy time? Luke lifts his head clear from my chest now when he's lay on his tummy and he can keep it there for quite a while, he's been doing it since he was a couple of days old! I'm really surprised at how strong he is!


----------



## rainbows_x

Tummy time was from day one, she was able to lift her head the day she was born. x


----------



## rjb

we put her on it from the start also.
she likes it now :)


----------



## _laura

yeah tummy time from day one. he could lift himself from my chest but hated doing it on the mat for some reason in the beginning.


----------



## KiansMummy

I started using the playmat from about birth he would lie there contently whilst the music played etc, but he didnt show much intrest in the toys until he was around3 months old. He's now 6 months and he still loves it, he doesnt crawl yet so i lie him on it whilst i get ready in the morning and he lies on it happily for about half an hour . I started tummy time from a few days old hes never really liked it, so it was always in small doses of around a minute or 2 at the most, he still isnt keen but will tolerate it now as he can roll over xx


----------



## Tanara

_She was using her playmat from 4 weeks, only because the first four weeks she was never put down, (OH was home and hogged her for the first 2 weeks). She sees the toys and started reacting to them just before she was a month old. 

And she has tummy time lots because she gets gassy and thats the only thing that makes her happy. she is probably on her belly for 2-2.5 hours a day weather its her sleeping or laying on the couch_


----------



## lucy_x

Amari really didnt like being put down until about 4 months, She hated it for more 5 minutes, But at 4 months ish she really enjoyed it :D


----------



## Burchy314

I don't hav one, but if I did I would have started using it at birth. I plan on getting one this weekend though because the past couple of days she has started REALLY noticing and wanting her toys. Right now she has toys hanging from her carseat handle to play with.


----------

